# The pork and brisket are



## Adrienne1 (Feb 3, 2008)

done and resting comfortably in the cooler. 
Some of the nicest looking meat we've cooked, so far, this year, even if I do say so myself. . . . .   

Ribs are coming along nicely, and the chicken on stand-by for it's time in the smoke.  

Dessert is done, sides are ready to go on to smoke.

It's gonna be a great feast when it's all done . . .


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------

